# Johnny Cage is here...



## Exentric (Sep 21, 2003)

I've always had a fascination with fighting even though I don't really believe that violence solves anything, except who is stronger (or luckier) rather than truth, and I think it's a shame for our wonderful bodies to be damaged in any way. Part of what I like about fighting is the art of it, and bodybuilding the beauty of it. And I think that I also appreciate the discpline and training associated with becoming a good fighter or getting into shape.

Honestly, I am nowhere near the kind of shape I would like to be in. I get on a streak of going to the gym then get distracted by life's everyday affairs. I think a person has to become a bit fanatic to go very far in something like bodybuilding. Then there are those who go to ridiculous extremes. People who take steroids are going for the look rather than for health, and some bodybuilders just look like a mass of flesh with ugly veins popping out all over. My favorite bodybuilder of all-time was Paul Jean-Guillaume, a black man who was all natural. He had incredible peaks on his biceps and great thighs. After discovering him in Iron Man magazine about a dozen years ago, I actually ran into him at a shopping center when I was living in Los Angeles. It was a dream come true. He promoted eating lots of bananas. I read that he used the standing leg curl to peak his hamstrings more; unfortunately they don't have one of those here in Redding, CA. I also like the physiques of Jean-Claude Van Damme and William Smith from a long time ago (he did Any Which Way You Can with Clint Eastwood). Unfortunately I heard that Smith was a coke addict. Oh and I really admired Kurt Russell for his movie Soldier.

Well, I am searching for a mate. I want to find a woman who is really strong but some women bodybuilders make me want to puke. I can't really explain what separates the ones from the others. I think it's kool when you can see a woman's abs, and I like a firm big booty, and I like it if they can do 10-20 chin-ups or maybe even a one-hander. Anyway, I am Johnny Cage and am looking for the real Sonya Blade...

Ciao,
Johnny
(aka Quentin Seals)


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2003)

Exentric welcome to IM!


----------



## racoon02 (Sep 21, 2003)

Im so confused

Welcome to IM


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Exentric *_
> People who take steroids are going for the look rather than for health, and some bodybuilders just look like a mass of flesh with ugly veins popping out all over.
> *some of us here might disagree with that statement...if you want to be truly "healthy" don't start bodybuilding and putting yourself to such extremes...there is such thing as moderation*


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

^^ so by that rational, all people who take steriods are unhealthy. I could make the case to you that people who are responsible about it and don't abuse them are healthier b/c of it.


----------



## Exentric (Sep 21, 2003)

*beyond steroids*

Ok I would prefer that we not go on a tangent about steroids, as I was thinking about using this thread as my own personal update journal for my fitness progress and stuff. That said, I am open to the possibility that steroids, used properly and moderately, can be ethical and healthy. I don't really know a whole lot about them. But what I have heard is some of their effects, like kidney failures, heart attacks, shrunken testicles and impotence, etc. And I also am repelled by some of the bodybuilders who use them because it seems like their muscle mass and shape is out of proportion with nature, just my opinion. Personally, I have an aversion to taking pills of any kind, even vitamins, or injections or powders. I like to eat real food for my nutrients. And I believe that if the body cannot attain the desired results with regular food and without supplements, and with consistent but not totally extreme hard workouts, then one's expectations are too high. I believe in pushing yourself and doing your best, but I also believe in balance and patience and not trying to cut corners. Just my 2 cents.

It is intriguing from a mental standpoint to see just how far one can push oneself. But I have found just at my intermediate level that is not difficult to push myself over the edge. You can tear your muscles down too far so that they don't rebuild properly or as quickly as they should. You can even permanently injure yourself. Granted, the more experience you have the more you can handle. I also am into doing more reps rather than using too much weight for low reps with lots of sets. I prefer muscle density and definition over mass, and whereas most bulk up quickly then take forever to get definition I prefer to bulk up slowly with solid muscle while not having to work off the fat that others use to bulk up. My main problem is a lack of consistency, I basically know what to do to have a great physique. My form is excellent and my workout selection is very particular, I just need to get into the gym more and hit those weights!

So I plan to take some pics and maybe vids too on a periodic basis, perhaps once a month, so that I and others can observe my progress over time. Kind of like a before-and-after thing. It really feels good when you're in shape, so I am going to form the habit and really try to not let things get in my way this time. One of the best things that people can do to love and honor themselves is to take really good care of their bodies. It is also a wonderful experience to watch your body develop over time, which basically amounts to work input equalling results gained, kind of a direct ratio, whereas other things in life do not have such a guarantee. The problem is that most people are not consistent enough to see dynamic results--and how sad, because it is one of those things in life that is relatively free (well, a gym membership and maybe a few extras).

And having a great body will help your social life, too. I could go on and on more than I already have. I guess I am just excited about getting back into it so I can be in the best shape of my life. I even have a bodybuilding friend who will certainly be encouraging as he sees me making gains--heck, I think I was the one who inspired him many years ago, but he has gotten to a point far beyond what I ever have. So maybe I'll give him some competition in the not too distant future. I suppose I am writing a lot to help me to focus more, hopefully I haven't bored anyone too much.


----------



## Exentric (Sep 21, 2003)

*Motivation*

Well, after my first couple of long posts here, there will be many shorter ones I'm sure--little updates and inspirations here and there. By the way, I happen to be an aspiring writer, so it is in my nature to write a lot and I'm not just procrastinating about working out, lol.

I was just thinking about the aspect of motivation. There are things that we want but sometimes it's hard to force ourselves or encourage ourselves to do them. That's where creative visualization can really help. I'm not talking about the mystical type really, like imagining yourself walking down the beach one day looking like Mr. America and then it happens because you prophesied it or created it in your mind. I am talking about phrases or images that conjure up illumination and turn on that light switch in your brain which gives your body the energy and adrenaline to do amazing things.

Here are some examples:
Imagine that you are trying out for an elite special forces group, or that you are training for a championship boxing match, or that you are building up for a movie that is going to be shooting in a few months. What you create in your mind has tremendous power over your tentative future reality. It is also helpful to use music and movies and make motivational tapes for yourself--and this works for virtually any goal. Or you can set up consequences for yourself for failures, based on your own sense of honor and integrity. There are many things that you can try to psych yourself up to accomplish the things you want, but the trick is that you have to find the thing that works for you personally as an individual.

I'm curious as to how many people on this forum struggle with motivation. Some people may be naturally disciplined and could be saying to themselves when they read this, "What is your problem--just do it!" I also think that some people are more single minded and bodybuilding is their life so it is much easier to be involved in it, whereas I have a variety of interests and goals.

Anyway, I have found something that should work very well for me, aside from setting up a steady routine. Earlier I mentioned that fighting fascinates me. Well, whenever I watch those old Kung Fu Theatre movies it gets me all pumped up. So I need to find some of those and watch them at a certain time before going to the gym every day. I believe it will help a lot. Oh, and take my CD walkman to the gym with my Mortal Kombat music.

Another tip that I have found to be very effective is to exercise during commercials when you are watching television. Get into the habit of doing it and by that alone the results can be remarkable.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

You should create a journal in the journal section, not here. No one will follow it here and it will probably get moved anyways. As for the steriod issue bro, I respect that you have your opinion, I am willing to bet that once you get a better understanding of what htey are you will see that most of the things you hear are not true, nothing wrong with having a high hormone level, ha.
peace


----------



## Exentric (Sep 21, 2003)

*Journal section*

Hey man I just discovered that journal section and then saw your post suggesting it. So that's what I will do, good deal. It seems that this site has many neat features and lots of users... kool.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------

